

Create Something Every Day - ntlk
https://medium.com/thoughts-on-creativity/723d7e73b9bd

======
_glass
I can very much relate to this text as I also studied CS as a save choice and
rebooted my creativity after the time-consuming beginnings, which is quite
hard, because I noticed in the SAP sector creativity is rare.

But I'd like to add something to the mantra: Creativity should be not measured
by pure outcome. One should be more observant of one's own ability of
interaction and choice. When I try to simply produce something everyday, I see
myself restricted to the easy, the obvious choice, and I am oh so curious in
pushing something to the net, and be happy. But if I take care to paint, maybe
not everyday, maybe sometimes the whole day, the outcome has much more to say
than just an objectified output of a basic human condition, namely to create
art.

------
scotch_drinker
I have a friend who argues with me regarding creativity. He believes
wholeheartedly in the "muse visit", this magical time when everything lines up
right with the world and creativity leaps from one's mind like Athena, fully
formed and ready to go to battle. Of course, he's never created anything in
his life.

People who have never done much writing or art see creativity as some sort of
mystic angel, a divine power that visits on a whim. But in reality, discipline
almost always comes before motivation. The great writers and artists would
write early in the morning or late into the night every single day.

Creating something every day doesn't mean "create something fantastic every
day". It doesn't even mean to complete something every day. But by attempting
it every day, you form the routine that seems to be required to create truly
great stuff.

~~~
nollidge
I think creative people are not those who get the "muse visit", as you say,
but people who are stimulated by the million mundane steps involved in one
work of creation. Those who enjoy each of a thousand brushes of sandpaper, who
revel in refactoring, who can feel the static energy of mixing just the right
color of paint, who bask in the glory of a perfectly selected word.

------
ErikAugust
This is a kind of cool method of creativity, used by Hemingway:
[http://www.secondactive.com/2009/08/boost-your-
productivity-...](http://www.secondactive.com/2009/08/boost-your-productivity-
with-hemingways.html)

------
saurabh
Rich Hickey would like to disagree.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f84n5oFoZBc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f84n5oFoZBc)

